# Blues at Brigantine



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

This is kinda late. Went to Bringantine this past weekend and fished with my bro and a buddy from 10am til 4pm. Tide was coming in when I arrived. We used clam, live eel, and finger mullet. The eel didn't catching anything. The clam brought up a couple of small flounder (out of season) and a skate. The finger mullet was working on the Blues. Caught about 30 good size blues and a 16" weakfish. When we ran out of bait, we cut up a bluefish, but it was skate city after that so we packed it up and went home. We were using 16" steel leaders on fishfinder rigs with 4/0 hooks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice catch!


----------



## Brigbassman (Oct 4, 2006)

Good job! I love catching blues nothing fights harder for there size.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

How big were the blues you were catchin?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi KT,

The blues I kept were in the 12 to 18" range. BTW, I was up there visiting my brother but I'm actually from Germantown just north of Gaithersburg. Saw your KN post from Thursday and must have missed seeing the P&S crowd since I was on the other side (east side) from 6:30 to midnight. Hope to catch up with you there some day.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Fishbait,
Cool, Germantown is just a skip and a hop from where I am. Tell me when you are going down to KN next time and maybe we can meet up with some other MD P & S members.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*A little further south*

Hey KT if ya get down my way give me a shout. maybe we can toss some lead.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

where is Brigantine cuz i love to catch blues and haven't caughten them all year.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Brigantine is an abandoned bridge converted to a fishing pier, kinda like Choptank except much shorter. It's just north of Atlantic City at the end of the bridge that goes into Brigantine. Click on the Coastal Explorer button to get an exact location.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Sounds good ruddedog. I usually go to to fish in central jersey coast. In the summer i always make one trip on the ferry. From Delaware I take the ferry to Cape may. I believe you are in that neck of the woods. Next time I do go that route I will be sure to give you a holler.


----------

